# Try to Touch His Nose With Your Cursor!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2013)

Try to touch his nose with your cursor...http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

I came across this on another forum ages ago and after wasting an hour on it in an unhealthy response to the challenge,  found that by sneaking the cursor in a millimetre at a time from the centre of the neck upward you could beat it. It responded to fast, jerky movements but not to a very slow steady approach.

 But it doesn't work now so either the program's been upgraded or or my hand, or this new mouse,  isn't as deadly accurate and controllable as the old one was. 



It's very clever though isn't it?


----------



## Anne (Oct 2, 2013)

Dang, he's a quick one, isn't he??!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 3, 2013)

Ha!  you can still do it!  ...  and now I'll go and get a life.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 3, 2013)

Cool!  I really had him going.  Whap, whap, whap.  Even slapped himself in the nose...


----------



## Anne (Oct 3, 2013)

Think he'll quit smoking??? 

http://www.selfcontrolfreak.com/mousetrap/


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2013)




----------

